# Superchip can help with tow



## nosecone (Oct 23, 2001)

If you are towing with a Ford Powerstroke, there is a product called a superchip that can help increase the horsepower and torque.  One of the places to check it out is www.powerstrokecentral.com   There is something called a flip chip that does even more.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 28, 2001)

Superchip can help with tow

Does it effect the warranty on a new vehicle?


Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## C Nash (Oct 28, 2001)

Superchip can help with tow

Most after market chips will void factory warrenty unless you know someone at your local dealer.  Could be a problem if you broke on the road.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

